# rabies shot



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

at what age did you give your pup it's first rabies shot? did you agree with your vet, or tell him you wanted to wait a little longer to give your pet the vacine? did he get the combo shot and rabies shot at the same time? that's what my vet wants to do and i don't think they should all be given together.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I waited til the last possible time legally(4 mos in MI) and didn't let the vet give it with other injections. Karlo had his at almost 5 months-3 weeks after his last puppy vax. I had to pay for an office visit because I spaced them out, but it was worth it to me. 
I followed Dr. Dodds schedule.
I would make a copy of this and give it to your vet

Dr-Dodds-ChangingVaccProtocol

Taken from this site:
ItsForTheAnimals.com


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I waited til the last possible time legally(4 mos in MI) and didn't let the vet give it with other injections. Karlo had his at almost 5 months-3 weeks after his last puppy vax. I had to pay for an office visit because I spaced them out, but it was worth it to me.
> I followed Dr. Dodds schedule.
> I would make a copy of this and give it to your vet
> 
> ...


 thanks. i'm making a copy and giving it to my vet. i agree that we should wait as long as possible on the rabies shot.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Vets all over are trying to push the rabies now starting 12 weeks. My vet wanted to give it to Cisco along with his last booster at 13 weeks. I said NO WAY thank you. He will get his rabies shot at 6 months (when definitely required by law) and by itself.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think my puppy had a combo vax at 8 weeks, then my vet did two(?) more boosters, spaced a few weeks or even a month apart? Then he got his rabies at 4 months. He had his a few weeks early because he was going to be in a show and then go on vacation and I wanted him done.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Lies, that's how we do our puppies, 1 (5-way) booster at 7 or 8 weeks. Another 5-way booster 2 weeks later and a last 7-way booster (with lepto in it) another 2 weeks later. Then just the rabies shot at 6 months.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My puppy is 17 weeks and has not got his rabies vaccine yet. This one really scares me, but he will get it. I already told my vet I'm waiting until he's at least 6 months and at least a month apart from his last vaccine. I will only give rabies alone.

My vet wanted to give it to him at our last visit-no way!

I also follow Dr. Dodds vaccine schedule.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I waited 2 weeks after the final set of puppy shots. I didn't have to pay for exam, nor did I have to make an appointment. The tech took my puppy to the back and the vet gave the rabies shot and we were on our way. I think it was around $20.

When I suggested it, the vet was quick to comply.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Here is ours:

I am similar to Courtney.

8, 12 and 16 weeks is puppy shots. We never give more than 3 in any one session. If they need an extra one due to the geographic location, wait a week and separate it. 

I have our vet special order a certain brand of vaccine for my dog and they do that for me and we give each individually.

I do not as in never ever ever do 5 in 1s or 7 in 1s. I tend to lean with the research that it is too much at one time for the immune system and many times has vaccines you do not need and also that have a higher risk of causing issues. If they need 5 or more, then I would wait a wait and do the 2 or 3 more separately.

I then revaccinate at 1 year and then titter annually after that rather than just get the shots.

At 6 months I do rabies (3 year shot). I wait until 4 weeks after the last set and separate the rabies out by itself. The law here is 16 weeks old, but I will sluff it off at the 16 week time telling the vet I do not want it combined with other vacs.


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> Here is ours:
> 
> I am similar to Courtney.
> 
> ...


so, it is okay to give a 6 month old a 3 year shot. i would really appreciate that over the 1 year. but, only appreciated if it does no harm to my pup. after getting his first rabies shot, can you can titter for rabies shot every year rather than get this shot every 3 years or do they still have to get the shot every 3 years?

everyone on this site is so helpful, thank you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

the "one" year and the "three" year are the same vaccination. Just the vets way of making $ for more visits if people say they only want a one yr. Some states may require yearly rabies vax.

http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/veterinaryqa/f/RabiesVaccine.htm


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Around here you have to pay for the Rabies shot and you can do the 1 year or the 3 years and then you have to register your dog to the county you live in. 

They charge more for unaltered dogs to get registered which really ticked me off 

Not only did I pay for the 3 year shot which I believe cost me $80 or $85 but I also had to pay $125 towards the county to register him because he was unaltered at the time he got his shot. I got him neutered 2 weeks later and I didn't send his Rabies certificate in yet so I tried to get the woman to give me a break so that I would only have to pay $25 but she wouldn't so I ended up paying $100 more just because my male wasn't neutered at the time of the shot. 

What a crock!


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

4loveofadog said:


> so, it is okay to give a 6 month old a 3 year shot. i would really appreciate that over the 1 year. but, only appreciated if it does no harm to my pup. after getting his first rabies shot, can you can titter for rabies shot every year rather than get this shot every 3 years or do they still have to get the shot every 3 years?
> 
> everyone on this site is so helpful, thank you.


Like others said, they are essentially the same. The 3 year is no more dangerous to your pup than the one year.

Some research is indicting that some shots last a very very long time, possibly 8-10 years. The only real short lived thing is bordatello which is almost best given intranasal 2 weeks before boarding.

There is a titer test for rabies.

Here they require neuter at 4 months or you cannot get your license unless you get a fanciers permit and pay $125 for the permit. I plan on not following the 4 month neuter becauseit would be horrible for my pups growth plates, etc. One size does not fit all for neutering and I am shocked vets supported such. 

So I am going to try and get a fanciers permit which requires them being registered for one obedience/competitive thing a year. That I can do if it means my dogs health.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> Around here you have to pay for the Rabies shot and you can do the 1 year or the 3 years and then you have to register your dog to the county you live in.
> 
> They charge more for unaltered dogs to get registered which really ticked me off
> 
> ...


Well at least they only charge more. Here if you do not neuter by 4 months old (a crime to a GSD) and do not have a fanciers permit, no license and a $300 fine. But the rabies is separate and so I can get the rabies without the neuter, thank goodness.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Vets all over are trying to push the rabies now starting 12 weeks. My vet wanted to give it to Cisco along with his last booster at 13 weeks. I said NO WAY thank you. He will get his rabies shot at 6 months (when definitely required by law) and by itself.


:thumbup: Frag got his rabies at 6 months as well, though it was per my vets recommendation.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

onyx'girl said:


> the "one" year and the "three" year are the same vaccination. Just the vets way of making $ for more visits if people say they only want a one yr. Some states may require yearly rabies vax.
> 
> Rabies vaccinations - learn why are some good for 1 year and some good for 3 years for rabies vaccinations


 
Vets in my county will not give the "three" year vaccine (which I know it is the same) for the first time. They give you the 1 year and then as long as you get the next one before it expires, they will give you the 3 year. If you wait to long, they will make you repeat the 1 year again. It is all BS if you as me!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My vet is the same-pups get the one year only, this may be MI law, I don't know.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

DJEtzel said:


> :thumbup: Frag got his rabies at 6 months as well, though it was per my vets recommendation.


 I'm surprised your vet let you wait, MI law is 4 mos.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it's AWFUL the laws that are in place regarding rabies. Like someone else mentioned- there is research that has been done where potentially 1 rabies vaccine lasts up to 8-10 yrs. But vets & counties/states will mandate by law 1 - 3yr shots esp. starting at such an early age. I really do think it's all about the money-meanwhile our pets are suffering.

Again, I will give this vaccine, but am so nervous about the awful side effects.

I also will do a booster and 1 yrs then titer testing moving forward-hopefully I will never have to vaccinate my dog again.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I'm surprised your vet let you wait, MI law is 4 mos.


I'm in Michigan too and I asked my vet today. She said the requirement is by 6 months. Do you suppose there are different requirements by county? I'm waiting till the last possible week. Panzer's license as an unaltered male will be $30, so I'm glad our county is inexpensive for this!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella was 6 months I got it done then because we had killed 3 opssoms in the yard and almost ran over a racoon on the way home. Plus we always smell skunks all the time. I could not risk her comming in to contact with one.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Well after this thread I think I'm going to wait for the 6 months. Hopefully I can get a by for puppy class when he is around 5 months.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Cluemanti said:


> Well after this thread I think I'm going to wait for the 6 months. Hopefully I can get a by for puppy class when he is around 5 months.


Our puppy classes aka. kinderpuppy only requires parvo, distemper and corona. Is he going to anything prior to 5 months? Ours is starting kinderpuppy classes at 13 weeks.

They do not require rabies till obedience class, which luckily starts at 6 months of age.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Veronica said:


> I'm in Michigan too and I asked my vet today. She said the requirement is by 6 months. Do you suppose there are different requirements by county? I'm waiting till the last possible week. Panzer's license as an unaltered male will be $30, so I'm glad our county is inexpensive for this!


Michigan law is 4 mos. I wonder why some vets let it slide without letting owners know they aren't in compliance? 
*Michigan Complied Law 287.266 requires that all dogs over 4 months old MUST have BOTH a current rabies vaccination AND a current dog license. Michigan Law 287.267 requires that the tag must be worn by your dog. *
*Dog Licenses must be obtained by March 1st or by the time a puppy is 4 months old. Newly acquired dogs and dogs of new residents will be charged the regular rate if licensed within 30 days of acquiring or moving into the county*


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Veronica said:


> I'm in Michigan too and I asked my vet today. She said the requirement is by 6 months. Do you suppose there are different requirements by county? I'm waiting till the last possible week. Panzer's license as an unaltered male will be $30, so I'm glad our county is inexpensive for this!


You are lucky you can get an unaltered license. Here they passed an ordinance the beginning of the year that requires spay/neuter by 16 WEEKS OLD!!! No exceptions, otherwise no license.

Least to say many GSD owners are forgoing the license since their dogs do not roam and they have them chipped, registered, etc and vets are not required to "turn in" owners who have not done so.

The only way around the neuter ordinance is a dog fanciers permit for $125 where oyu have to prove the dog is registered for at least one competition/show annually.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In my county right now, they are doing door to door sweep, making sure dog owners are up to date with licensing. What a waste of $$ and time. The local paper even had their editor share the same opinion that resources could be put to better use.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> In my county right now, they are doing door to door sweep, making sure dog owners are up to date with licensing. What a waste of $$ and time. The local paper even had their editor share the same opinion that resources could be put to better use.


OMG!!! They probably do not even do that to find people with warrants or missing sex offenders, but gosh help you if your dog does not have his/her license yet!!!!

If they do that here, I am moving out of this state.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

We run a vaccine clinic every friday at our clinic..Legally you can give a puppy a rabies at 12 weeks but all my vets like to wait till they are around 16 weeks. I would not give any other vaccines with the rabies unless he has had the vaccines before like his distempers. If he is getting his third distemper it is safe to say they will not have a reaction to it..and if you give the rabies for the first time and they get a reaction you know it is the rabies vaccine.
I personally would wait a week between the two just as it is hard on them loading them up with vaccines that early on.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I'm surprised your vet let you wait, MI law is 4 mos.


After you said that I thought it was strange too. Idk what the deal is though. I never knew about that law until you said that, but the shelter I work for and all of my family and friends that I know of wait until 6 months for their dogs...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm in Ohio-Lake County. I now love my small little town even more. The state of Ohio does not have a rabies law-they leave it up to the counties to determine rabies requirements. My county does not have any sort of spay/neuter requirements or rabies requirements to get a dog license. Dogs are to be licensed at 3 months and annually moving forward.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

Courtney said:


> I'm in Ohio-Lake County. I now love my small little town even more. The state of Ohio does not have a rabies law-they leave it up to the counties to determine rabies requirements. My county does not have any sort of spay/neuter requirements or rabies requirements to get a dog license. Dogs are to be licensed at 3 months and annually moving forward.


Yeah for some reason they think the law will reduce unintended puppies and reduce shelter populations, etc. In reality, good owners will follow the law and bad owners will still end up with backyard litters.

I really hate one size fit all laws too because there are many breeds (i.e. GSDs) which should NEVER be spayed/neutered at 4 months.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> Yeah for some reason they think the law will reduce unintended puppies and reduce shelter populations, etc. In reality, good owners will follow the law and bad owners will still end up with backyard litters.
> 
> I really hate one size fit all laws too because there are many breeds (i.e. GSDs) which should NEVER be spayed/neutered at 4 months.


Exactly! Like I mentioned the rabies shot really scares me because of the awful reactions alot of dogs have. I will however still give my dog the vaccine and hold my breath. We live in a heavy wooded area and of course want to protect him as well as ourselves. I just hate how states/counties mandate the vaccine and such an early age and some mandate the 1 yr vaccine-opposed to the 3yr. I have heard of owners with sick dogs not getting waivers for license-sick dogs should not be vaccinated.

I had no idea that some states/counties mandate spay/nueter-how awful. We will NEVER breed our boy, but will wait until he's at least 2 yrs old before he's nuetered. 

Your right-it's not a one size fits all. There are plenty of responsible dog owners & I hate to say it, but I think this comes down to a money maker for vets, counties, etc.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

VegasResident said:


> Our puppy classes aka. kinderpuppy only requires parvo, distemper and corona. Is he going to anything prior to 5 months? Ours is starting kinderpuppy classes at 13 weeks.
> 
> They do not require rabies till obedience class, which luckily starts at 6 months of age.



I actually just learned NC required 16 weeks/4 months. So I'll try to stretch it out as long as I can but will most likely have to get it closer to 4 months than 6. 

So every class requires you to follow State laws.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> In my county right now, they are doing door to door sweep, making sure dog owners are up to date with licensing. What a waste of $$ and time. The local paper even had their editor share the same opinion that resources could be put to better use.


Door to door sweep in my county too. I had a placard on my door handle yesterday when I got home. And big bold print saying any dog over four months. So I guess I'll have to bring my boy in for the shot even though the vet said it wasn't required till six months. . .


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Courtney said:


> Exactly! Like I mentioned the rabies shot really scares me because of the awful reactions alot of dogs have. I will however still give my dog the vaccine and hold my breath. We live in a heavy wooded area and of course want to protect him as well as ourselves. I just hate how states/counties mandate the vaccine and such an early age and some mandate the 1 yr vaccine-opposed to the 3yr. I have heard of owners with sick dogs not getting waivers for license-sick dogs should not be vaccinated.
> 
> I had no idea that some states/counties mandate spay/nueter-how awful. We will NEVER breed our boy, but will wait until he's at least 2 yrs old before he's nuetered.
> 
> Your right-it's not a one size fits all. There are plenty of responsible dog owners & I hate to say it, but I think this comes down to a money maker for vets, counties, etc.


Unfortunately, many laws passed aren't because they are money makers, but because of the lowest denomination in the public. While many of us here are responsible pet owners, many out there are not.

However, I'm not saying ALL laws passed are passed because of this. There are many out there that are passed to BE money makers. I live in NYS, heaven knows our govenor is trying to pass regs to up fees in our state.

I DO agree with charging higher fees for unaltered dogs. But then again, the responsible owners are the ones actually getting licenses.

I titer my dog for all but rabies. The same for my vet. He vet works with the NYS Dept. of Ag and even if you have a valid exemption from getting the rabies vaccine for your dog, if there is a bite issue, the dog will automatically be order put to sleep. No exception....not even valid titers. It's the law. He doesn't agree with it, but he's not willing to take a chance and I'm not either.


----------

